# LFTS 10/26



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

What time on AM sits do you guys see action till? I tend to see them always within an hour or so of 1st light then nothing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wooohoooo, I'm finally on LFTS!!!! Kind of quiet and slow for me here in barry county. Nothing but a spike looking for love .


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 more does other side of the river sneaking through my hinge cuts.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Western Jackson, first sit of the season, shoot straight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

So I’m sitting in a ladder we call slam dunk, if I can post a picture of this buck you will see why, very unique rack on this 2 year old 8 pt and maybe the best picture of a deer I’ve ever taken with a phone!
Flight


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

shamanlk13 said:


> What time on AM sits do you guys see action till? I tend to see them always within an hour or so of 1st light then nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My action is typically from 800-930. It varys now and then but that's fairly consistent. This time of year it can be more from 9-1030. Few more days and I'd sit all day to catch 10-2 action.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hard to miss a shot like that, even though there is still a lot of Michigan around him, funny as I get older it’s just cool to know I outsmarted him, once I knew he was a know go I did a little video of him and he caught me moving but it’s all good. 
Flight


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

RMH said:


> We assume you're talking about deer hunting!


Nothing better than good movement in your older years. Predictable is always a bonus too!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Saw a nice 2.5 year old 8 cruising around 9-ish


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw a 4-pt about 15 minutes ago so at least one was moving this morning. Wind picking up slightly so not as quiet as it was earlier.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another spike cruising around. Its amazing how easily and fast you can turn those little guys with a couple of grunts.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Shot a doe an hour ago. Shot looked great.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

So I got in late today due to dropping off my daughter at daycare.
Took my time getting to my tree so I wasn’t sweating my butt off.
Got up to my 20’ and pulled up my bow. Nocked an arrow and looked up and saw a big bodied 8 point cruising along about 75 yards away.....I still hadn’t pulled up my pack with my release and gloves and etc.
The buck either bedded down or he made a left turn across the main trail cuz he vanished.
He was more interested in smelling the ground then anything else.....good sign that “it” might be starting to heat up in my area.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Congrats BB


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Soon as my boss turns his back I’m outta here. Finish my day hanging from the saddle in Washtenaw co.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> So I’m sitting in a ladder we call slam dunk, if I can post a picture of this buck you will see why, very unique rack on this 2 year old 8 pt and maybe the best picture of a deer I’ve ever taken with a phone!
> Flight
> View attachment 335581


Should call him Turkey foot 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Lunch time


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

This guy just strolled by the cabin, maybe I should be out in the woods


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes I have a couple PB&J sammiches under the green apple!!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Working until 3 and heading out to a friend's family farm, fingers crossed they fire up this evening!


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> This sucks I’m in Austin Texas at the m fn rehearsal dinner party! Good to know my brothers buddy who has 1000 acres in buffalo county to hunt so I’m not the only chump down here pist off I’m not in a tree.


Try to make it out to Salt Lick (in Driftwood) if you want some good BBQ.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Did everything right, waiting for his grandpa to come pick him up.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/5LXuqV2sWyh7R9Vm8


Western, we won in ot! First playoff win in school history.. now back to deer hunting.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Sat the edge of bedding, was lathered up in does until they got
downwind about 100 yrds out in the cut bean field. Lots of chasing deeper in. 
East winds are my freind in this spot.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Had a buck work his way in tonight, i stood up grabed the bow had the heart racing and decided he wasnt the one to end my season on. Nice 2.5 year old 8 point especially for Lake county. Everyone in deer camp (non hardcore hunters who have lots of tags left) gave me lots of guff tonight for letting him walk. I loved every second of it hahhaaaa.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Bee


old graybeard said:


> Well my buck decoy scared the crap out of a nice looking doe


been there lol


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Paul relax!...You should be hunting some of them does in estrous there at the wedding...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There are a lot of them and one from Kalamazoo too actually!


----------

